# Any Fans of Fluke?



## FurMental (Apr 22, 2015)

Just curious cause I love his comics so just wandering if anyone else does too.


----------



## mcjoel (Apr 23, 2015)

Can't say that I've heard of him.


----------



## FurMental (Apr 23, 2015)

you should look up his comics they are really nice


----------



## clockWorks11 (Apr 5, 2016)

Fluke is my all time favorite furry artist. I love all his comics and all his art. He was the first artist i stumbled on and i can thank his work for getting me into the firry fandom. Whats your favorite comics by him?


----------



## Bloodhowl (Apr 5, 2016)

you got a link to his comic?


----------



## WhiteTigerCub (Apr 7, 2016)

Ops... I just wrote a topic in the other Comic forum channel talking about "Motion of the Ocean"... however, YES, I'm a Fluke fan!


----------

